# 26, no job, no prospects, no friends, no income, moved back in with parents



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

...Yet I plan to win. My goal is to win the game, the ultimate game, so I can be happy. Ace the class, accumulate the money, get the girl, win the friends, influence the people, etc.

Steps:
Study for my one class every day, two hours a day, minimum.
Only drink alcohol socially
Apply to at least one job every day
Exercise every day
Spend X amount of time reading books... maybe an hour each day, minimum. Write words that I don't know as I go along so I can look them up later.
Practice a musical instrument

Stepping stones:
I recently was given a two hour a week cleaning job
I have acquired a new philosophy over the past year through some hard times that will aid and guide me in my quest
I am physically fit thanks to my disciplined exercise routine
I am free of worry concerning supporting myself. Extremely grateful for that.

I'll update with specifics once I feel the need.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Just so you know, this is absolutely awesome. 

There's countless people 'stuck' in situations they hate, but I love seeing when people decide to take regular, measurable steps to improving their situation. It's such an obvious habit to have, but people so rarely pick it up. 

Best of luck.


----------



## sediment (Oct 20, 2011)

Awesome dude! My philosophy that changed my life for the better was Satanism lol, it's not what it sounds like


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

Your title made your life seem bleak but I'm glad to hear you are doing well and beating the odds. Good for you!!!


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

High ****iddy five! ...whatever that meant :b

If you want a good book to read, try the Tao of Pooh. I wouldn't call myself a taoist or anything, but I liked the ideas it shared and the inspiring ways it suggested you to look at life. It's also taught through the characters of Winnie the Pooh (The old A.A Milne version).


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Good for you for taking positive steps to get out of a negative situation!


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Thanks for the encouragement, everyone.

Persona non grata, I was "stuck" for a long time, and learned from my experience the hard way, so now I feel like I can finally make progress.

Rixy, I'll look into that book. I'm interested in learning more about eastern philosophy.

So today I went to my cleaning job. **** job, but it's good to stay occupied. I had a vigorous upper-body workout this morning. The rest of the evening will be spent doing two hours of homework, broken up into half hours -- important because the course material is very boring and tedious, and part of why I avoid doing it. I'll play keyboard between homework sessions, and read some Moby Dick before bed.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Good on you, it's not the end that counts - it's the journey


----------



## el flaco (Sep 25, 2011)

inspiring stuff mate, give me hope to improve


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

Rufus said:


> ...Yet I plan to win. My goal is to win the game, the ultimate game, so I can be happy. Ace the class, accumulate the money, get the girl, win the friends, influence the people, etc.
> 
> Steps:
> Study for my one class every day, two hours a day, minimum.
> ...


I am in the same exact boat, same situation and same age.

yet I have no plan to win and will accept defeat, simply because it's much easier to do so. Theres nothing worse than having high hopes and then watch them crumble before your very eyes, its happened to me too many times in the past.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

That's great man! With such a positive attitude I know you can do it! You're already making great strides!


----------



## Salus (Feb 27, 2011)

Love your positivity!! Dont put to much pressure on yourself though if things dont work out as planned  Looking forward to reading your update


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Knowbody said:


> yet I have no plan to win and will accept defeat, simply because it's much easier to do so.


This. Sadly


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

this is a great plan, I like it. 

about 8 months ago I was in the same exact situation. I moved back to the US after ten years living and working in the UK., so it was literally like starting over. I no longer knew anyone. I'll be candid, and it may be a tad too much info, but even so:

I kept looking for jobs. I did get one, but it was....detestable, to say the least. lasted a month, then quit. I just now got another, but this one's a keeper. it has great benefits, I'll be working in a very nice building, the salary is good. I've read that it takes at least six months of solid looking to land the right job. in this economy, it's going to be even longer. 

I moved into my parents' basement apartment. it was hard on us all, but tough times call for a stripping away of pride.... with the last of what money I had, I made the decision to move to a larger town where my prospects of employment would be much improved. It was a gamble, but it paid off. I lived in the basement for about 8 months or so. 

I am awkward at best at meeting people in person, and I never get approached in person either - never in all my 47 years has that happened, so I put myself on a website and I don't regret it in the least. this may be the TMI part - I just wanted a FWB situation. I'm too old to futz around with the "well, what are we to each other" and "do I call, or do I wait til he calls", not that any of that's bad, but well I am just too damn old. I knew what I wanted and how to go about it. Well, here we are now, partners in life thus far and we're good friends and all that good stuff. 

and all this while going through a very difficult period of my life, feeling like a complete failure (again), and having to st whenart life over at an age most folk are supposed to be all hunky dory and settled and set for the rest of their lives. 

so, if you keep at something, doesn't that automatically improve your odds of getting something you want? 

I have every reason to believe that you will get to where you want to be. with your attitude, I don't think you'll "fail". and a sense of humor is invaluable too. I also took a class or two to remind myself that I have a decent enough brain and that I am in fact working toward something. 

good for you!


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

leonardess said:


> this is a great plan, I like it.
> 
> about 8 months ago I was in the same exact situation. I moved back to the US after ten years living and working in the UK., so it was literally like starting over. I no longer knew anyone. I'll be candid, and it may be a tad too much info, but even so:
> 
> ...


I like this post. It's very inspirational and humble. I always seem so far from the person I want to be, but all I can do is take those small steps, even though they're few and far between.


----------



## DoctorRain (Oct 31, 2011)

Rufus sounds like me only 5 yrs younger. I am 31 and in his situation and trying to get out of it.. Psychologically, living with my mom does a job on me. I am practically desperate to get my own place, but don't have the money. I will elaborate more on my situation as time goes on, but it sucks being 31, living at home with few friends ntm, being new somewhere because a family situation brings you there, but you go because you had nothing to lose. Thats where I'm at in my life.


----------



## SolidFlared (Oct 31, 2011)

I was going to post " What are you going to do about it? " but it seems you have that pretty well covered. Good luck and keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## SolidFlared (Oct 31, 2011)

Knowbody said:


> I am in the same exact boat, same situation and same age.
> 
> yet I have no plan to win and will accept defeat, simply because it's much easier to do so. Theres nothing worse than having high hopes and then watch them crumble before your very eyes, its happened to me too many times in the past.


U giving up ? I can't believe you are here to give up. Get off your *** and devise a plan to conquer the world. And if you fail once more, you'll learn. Success is only getting back up 1 more time after you've failed.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

I got back up a hundred times before, I'm all worn out. We're all gonna die anyway, Happy or miserable during it's lifetime, a corpse has no emotions or feelings so everything is futile


----------

